# How often should my tortoise eat dandelion



## hettisurmail

How often is it safe for my Hermann tortoises to eat dandelions and dandelion leafs???


----------



## JoesMum

"In moderation"

Which basically means don't feed it every day, but you can do so pretty regularly without worry. Most of us can't gather them year round in any case. 

Be aware that dandelions turn pee pink - so don't panic


----------



## hettisurmail

JoesMum said:


> "In moderation"
> 
> Which basically means don't feed it every day, but you can do so pretty regularly without worry. Most of us can't gather them year round in any case.
> 
> Be aware that dandelions turn pee pink - so don't panic


Thank you so you know how often they can eat cucumber?


----------



## tortdad

Cucumbers are not good for them. They have little nutrition value and cause your tort to have diarrhea which will cause them to dehydrate. Typically we only feed cucumber when they are "stopped up" and we want them to go poop.


----------



## hettisurmail

tortdad said:


> Cucumbers are not good for them. They have little nutrition value and cause your tort to have diarrhea which will cause them to dehydrate. Typically we only feed cucumber when they are "stopped up" and we want them to go poop.


Ok thank you. I will stop giving them cucumber


----------



## hettisurmail

JoesMum said:


> "In moderation"
> 
> Which basically means don't feed it every day, but you can do so pretty regularly without worry. Most of us can't gather them year round in any case.
> 
> Be aware that dandelions turn pee pink - so don't panic


How long does it take to become a tortoise expert


----------



## JoesMum

Your Hermann's should basically be on a diet of weedy, leafy greens. 

They can't digest sugars properly so fruit, tomato, carrot and bell pepper (UK red/yellow pepper) should only be fed very sparingly and very occasionally if at all

Make a list of the greens that grow around you and those that you can buy and look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database for suitability to feed. 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/

Here's a list of suitable greens. Look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database if you're not sure what they look like. 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/

Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds:
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard


----------



## JoesMum

hettisurmail said:


> How long does it take to become a tortoise expert


I don't think you ever count yourself as an expert. You're always learning. You just get more confident about what you do and panic less frequently over the years


----------



## hettisurmail

JoesMum said:


> I don't think you ever count yourself as an expert. You're always learning. You just get more confident about what you do and panic less frequently over the years


May I ask how many tortoises you have and what species they are??


----------



## JoesMum

hettisurmail said:


> May I ask how many tortoises you have and what species they are??


Just the one. A big male Greek called Joe who came into the family in 1970!

Sadly, we had to have him put to sleep a couple of months ago having developed a tumour.  We miss him hugely. He had a big personality.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

hettisurmail said:


> How long does it take to become a tortoise expert


What do you mean by " expert " cause I've been raising torts sense the year 2000 , And I have leopards , marginals, Russians , Greeks , Herman s , pancakes , Egyptians,and 2 types of box turtles . I think I'm a collector . But expert ? Have a great day .


----------



## Tom

hettisurmail said:


> How often is it safe for my Hermann tortoises to eat dandelions and dandelion leafs???


Two or three times a week as part of a wide variety of foods should be fine.

Everyone defines "expert" differently. How do you define it?


----------



## MPRC

Mine eat small amounts probably daily. I know this because my tortoise yard usually has no dandelions and the rest of the yard has plenty. They are part of a varied diet so I don't worry about it. When they are indoors they may get them every 3rd day or so depending on which part of the yard i'm picking breakfast from.


----------



## hettisurmail

Tom said:


> Two or three times a week as part of a wide variety of foods should be fine.
> 
> Everyone defines "expert" differently. How do you define it?


Well I've spent five years reading books about tortoises and endless hours researching online and I'm still on the wiser. I would define expert as you @JoesMum @grandpaturtle144 and @yvonneG


----------



## JoesMum

hettisurmail said:


> Well I've spent five years reading books about tortoises and endless hours researching online and I'm still on the wiser. I would define expert as you @JoesMum @grandpaturtle144 and @yvonneG


Flattery gets you everywhere 

However I count myself way down the rankings compared with some on this forum!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

hettisurmail said:


> Well I've spent five years reading books about tortoises and endless hours researching online and I'm still on the wiser. I would define expert as you @JoesMum @grandpaturtle144 and @yvonneG


Thank you ! You've put me in with some great company ! Thank you again .


----------



## Souptugo

I feed my Hermann a small amount of dandelion every day (because I can get organic ones from Whole Foods). I get Belgian endives as well to chop into it. I rotate this out but can't seem to find more ideal readily available better substitutes for these two staples. I combine with finely chopped Mazuri and Zoomed Grassland. It's a salad he eats daily and he loves it. Gaining good weight and steadily growing.


----------

